# Can a Pomeranian get a German Shepherd pregnant?



## mayaboo (Nov 26, 2013)

I know this is such an incredibly, probably stupid, random question but I just want to be on the safe side. Lol. We have a small 8 month old male Pomeranian, which may not be neutered until perhaps at the age of 2. My GSD is still a puppy (9 weeks) so I am not worried about it just yet. However, is it impossible for a tiny dog to get a GSD female pregnant? I just want to know for sure. I don't plan on spaying her until she is maybe 18 months.

The other question is how crazy is the Pomeranian going to get when she is heating?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yes. It's possible. 

Each dog is different in regards to how they respond to a bitch in heat. No way of knowing until it happens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mayaboo (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! A lot of people tell me that it'll be very hard because he's really small and it'll be difficult to mount himself on her when she's bigger. So regardless, I'll be extra cautious then.

When will I know when she starts her heating?


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Any dog can get another dog pregnant regardless of breed (assuming they are able to do that and the female is in heat obviously)


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-when-will-my-dog-start-going-into-heat.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There was a facebook page with someone posting about their GSD female and a male papillion breeding. 
This person was quite excited and everyone commenting was supporting the whelp/litter, instead of suggesting a spay. 
I wonder if it wasn't an oops, but intentional.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> There was a facebook page with someone posting about their GSD female and a male papillion breeding.
> This person was quite excited and everyone commenting was supporting the whelp/litter, instead of suggesting a spay.
> I wonder if it wasn't an oops, but intentional.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> There was a facebook page with someone posting about their GSD female and a male papillion breeding.
> This person was quite excited and everyone commenting was supporting the whelp/litter, instead of suggesting a spay.
> I wonder if it wasn't an oops, but intentional.


This is the very reason I left those groups... anyone who would suggest a spay (or any measure of responsible ownership, in fact) would be chastised as being hateful and mean.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

mayaboo said:


> I know this is such an incredibly, probably stupid, random question but I just want to be on the safe side. Lol. We have a small 8 month old male Pomeranian, which may not be neutered until perhaps at the age of 2. My GSD is still a puppy (9 weeks) so I am not worried about it just yet. However, is it impossible for a tiny dog to get a GSD female pregnant? I just want to know for sure. I don't plan on spaying her until she is maybe 18 months.
> 
> The other question is how crazy is the Pomeranian going to get when she is heating?


It is very possible but.difficult haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ever heard of pomskies???? They are Pomeranian mixed with husky. Quite cute But it's crazy they are trying to make it a known "breed" look up APEX pomskies 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yes its possible.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i want a puppy.


----------



## mayaboo (Nov 26, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i want a puppy.


Lol! We definitely won't be breeding them but this is great to know everyone. Thank you.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Make sure you don't leave any stools or step ladders laying around when they are alone!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

LoL!!!



fredh said:


> Make sure you don't leave any stools or
> 
> >>>>> step ladders<<<<<
> 
> laying around when they are alone!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Earlier this year there were two dogs that were brought to my local shelter. To look at them, you would think that they were Chow Chow and Collie mixes. When the owner reclaimed them, we were incredulous at the parentage. The two adult female dogs were the offspring of a Great Pyrenees female and a Pomeranian male!!! When the owner got the two females back, she also got spay certificates to get the two dogs spayed soon. We never would have guessed that a Pomeranian could breed a Great Pyrenees, but it happened.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

So what breed is the offspring ?, Great Pomeranium or Pyrenanium?


----------

